# Haunted attractions in PA? Which one is really worth going to see?



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I hear Bates Haunted Joint is really cool.Some folks around the forums even work there.


----------



## Gardensofstone (Sep 16, 2010)

Nothing in PA, can top Headless horseman.

Bates Motel
Shocktoberfest
Jason’s woods

Are a few good ones.


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

My husband and daughter loved the headless horseman we went about 2 weeks ago, I observed and had a good time watching everyone.
Eastern State Penn, I heard was really good from my daughters friend who recently went.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

I really like the one called Field of Screams. I've been there several times and they always impress me. The only thing I do not like about it is that they only have three attractions. I do however know that Eastern State Penn was absolutely garbage. Me and my dad had went last year and was not worth the money at all. It was long lines and the city was really dangerous as the whole thing was terrible.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

How about The Scarehouse? They seem really pro. Each year they come out with super commercials. This year's is awesome - A music video:

YouTube - Walking Dead Apocalypsehttp://www.youtube.com/user/TheScareHouse


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Im suprised about this, I have never heard anything bad about it.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I haven't personally been to any of those but, I've heard good things about all of them.
Have a friend that works at Pennhurst, it's the haunt's first year. They had a preview of it on the Travel Channel last year. The place is very creepy even before anything was done to it.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

My son and daughter in law went to the Eastern State Pen last night. Said it was worth the money and the 4 hour drive to get there!!!!


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

There is a new one closer to PA than Headless Horseman.

Pure Terror Scream Park at the Castle Fun Center in Chester NY. They were rated #10 in the country.

http://pureterror.com/


----------



## SickInTheHead (Oct 11, 2009)

XxYourPlantEaterXx said:


> I really like the one called Field of Screams. I've been there several times and they always impress me. The only thing I do not like about it is that they only have three attractions. I do however know that Eastern State Penn was absolutely garbage. Me and my dad had went last year and was not worth the money at all. It was long lines and the city was really dangerous as the whole thing was terrible.


I went to Field of Screams lastnight for the first time. I live in NJ and drove a little over 2 hours to get there. It was worth the drive. even with only 3 attractions, it was a blast. VIP passes would be worth it too cause the lines can get pretty long so with the VIP you go to the front of the line. Food and drinks were reasonably priced and shirts from $9 Watching my girlfriends mom screaming bloody murder and the look of terror on her face while being chased through the Den of Darkness was priceless!


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

dorney park always is great one. Pretty cheap all the ides are open and 11 attractions. Pretty good ones too!!


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Field of Screams is one of the best in the area - we're going this coming Saturday. Very professionally done, very well organized. I give it two thumbs up. 

Eastern State was good. The atmosphere was great. I think the attractions were a little overdone. They had such a great setting, you don't need to fill it with killer clowns. I say its worth going just to see the prison and feel the "presence" there... but the attraction was TOO much.

As for Pennhurst - I believe this is the first year they are open. We're going Friday night. I'll post my report.

I've recently opened a new website for reviewing haunt's - nearly no traffic yet, but getting some reviews would be great. I asked Larry about posting a link here and there's a rule about advertising any other halloween related forum on this forum... no dice... So if anyone's interested shoot me a PM. Its so new its not even on google yet (boo googlebots!)

I have noticed Haunts are VERY subjective. Some in this threat said Field of Screams was ok, or blah... we loved it. Someone said ESP sucked. We liked it. Someone said Jasons Woods was good... we thought it sucked ass.

So, its subjective. We are however VERY excited about Pennhurst... if done well it could be amazing.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

lorddamax said:


> Field of Screams is one of the best in the area - we're going this coming Saturday. Very professionally done, very well organized. I give it two thumbs up.
> 
> Eastern State was good. The atmosphere was great. I think the attractions were a little overdone. They had such a great setting, you don't need to fill it with killer clowns. I say its worth going just to see the prison and feel the "presence" there... but the attraction was TOO much.
> 
> ...


I will be looking to see what you have to say about Pennhurst. Its a 45 min. drive for me so if its good, I'll make the drive.


----------



## Gardensofstone (Sep 16, 2010)

lorddamax said:


> I have noticed Haunts are VERY subjective. Some in this threat said Field of Screams was ok, or blah... we loved it. Someone said ESP sucked. We liked it. Someone said Jasons Woods was good... we thought it sucked ass.
> 
> So, its subjective. We are however VERY excited about Pennhurst... if done well it could be amazing.



Yes you are correct everyone has a different point of view of what is good. it depends on your haunted attraction likes and dislikes,do you prefer actor or animatronics, themes, props, safety, organization etc.


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Just left Pennhurst. It was FREAKING AMAZING. Best haunt I've ever been to. More details be posted tomorrow. 2 hour drive home now. (and totally worth it)


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

Field of Screams was awesome. The attention to detail in every square inch of the place was the best I've seen. Great effects, great actors. I highly recommend it. And get the VIP pass. I literally walked right past at least 500 people in line and got right in each attraction.

Jason's Woods was just ok, but in comparison to FOS it sucked. They list 9 attractions but 3 are just single tractor trailer mazes (very basic), one is a tiny "museum" that basically has old props from past years on display (lame) and one is a walk in the woods (which we found boring). The hayride and barn of terror were the best things there but they were nowhere near the level of FOS.

Go to Field of Screams.


----------

